# New Holland PC1022 Wheel Rake



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone on the site use one of these rakes(Pro Carted 1022) or know of a neighbor that uses one?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking at NH's web site, this rake looks interesting.

Several things I like about it:

First. The 1022/1225 models allow the front wheel to be suspended for use in heavier crops. This could be a big advantage.

Second. I really like the idea that each wheel is individually suspended instead of being paired. This should allow consistent ground pressure on rougher ground.

Third. One side can be dropped while the other stays up. Great for flipping windrows.

Fourth. The optional dynamic width adjustments for windrow and raking widths are great features. Probably should be standard. I use raking width adjustment all the time on my Ag Maxx. Would love to have a dynamic windrow width.

Finally, I'd go with the optional kicker wheel. Almost a necessity to get the center portion off the ground in certain situations.

Cons: I'd be nervous about transporting the 10 and 12 wheel rakes because of the height. I'd worry about being top heavy on hillsides and clearance going under electric lines and trees.

Ralph


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

I am looking into these also, but I do not know of anyone that uses a wheel rake anywhere in our area. Its all flat ground around here but the rotary and rollabar rakes is what everyone uses. The speed and flexibility of this rake is appealing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Looking at NH's web site, this rake looks interesting.
> 
> Several things I like about it:
> 
> ...


Ralph, the transport height is less than 8 feet....how low is your electric lines?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Ralph, the transport height is less than 8 feet....how low is your electric lines?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I missed the 8' height. I was thinking it folded up like my Hesston 8 wheel which runs an easy 8'. I was thinking the 10 and 12 wheelers would be even taller.

Most people here are now running wheel rakes. I know only two people running rollabars and no one running a rotary. Seems to me most people do what their neighbors do. It takes a brave (or may foolhardy) person to try something different.

As one engineer said to me some years ago when I suggested we do what IBM was doing: "We don't know if it will work because we've never done it before." But the best thing I've heard is "Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result." So, now I wonder if I'm insane trying to deal with hay.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I missed the 8' height. I was thinking it folded up like my Hesston 8 wheel which runs an easy 8'. I was thinking the 10 and 12 wheelers would be even taller.
> 
> Most people here are now running wheel rakes. I know only two people running rollabars and no one running a rotary. Seems to me most people do what their neighbors do. It takes a brave (or may foolhardy) person to try something different.
> 
> ...


Nah...I have a rotary and a wheel rake and there are times for both. The rotary works super in alfalfa and rakes the very best windrows for square balers...but a wheel rake with a center kicker works great for 2nd cutting grasses and alfalfa.....especially for round balers. Yep, there is a time and place for both.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Around here most people use rollabar rakes. I use a Kuhn speed rake, but would rather have a Kuhn rotary. There is a 2007 GA6501 at an auction next weekend, but I will be busy and have spent to much on equipment this year already. My cousin has a Kuhn rotary, but just ordered a speed rake as he likes them both for different hays.


----------

